# Bored Out of my Mind So..



## Zendik (Sep 18, 2005)

I'm completely bored out of my mind and need something to do!

So...

Post a sketch or something you need AutoCad'd up and 3d-d and I'll do it for you really quick...



Bring it on!


----------

